# 1st Try at Smoked Pepper Jack



## maplenut (Jan 4, 2019)

I just could not wait any longer, I needed to get my fix at smoking something.

I had a block of Pepper Jack left over from New Years Eve get together and after reading thru a slew of smoked cheese threads I had to give it a go.







Nothing fancy, cut into thirds.





Grabbed my pellet smoker and some apple pellets and got if fired up.






I did not want to drag the MES40 out of the garage for a cold smoke so I grabbed the old Chief. Figured that it should do for this trail run.
Was not sure how long to smoke it for so I settled on 2 1/2 hours. It seemed like the pellet smoker was putting out a lot more smoke than when I use it in the MES. Maybe this is due to the Chief having more gaps and cracks. I even put some take over the hole in the front door.






So here is the end product, It had nice color, even though the picture doesn't due it justice. 






Vac packed it and noted when I can try it! I am going to let it rest for 2 weeks.


----------



## fivetricks (Jan 4, 2019)

Did you let the cheese air dry before vac sealing?


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 4, 2019)

Looks great nice color! You are gonna get hooked and have that whole MES full cold smoking before you know it.

My pellet tray puts off a ton more smoke when I use it in my SV24 rather than my MES40. Better ventilation and like you said a lot more cracks and not nearly as insulated


----------



## Norwester55 (Jan 4, 2019)

Looks good! I'm eating some right now. It'll darken up even more as it rests.


----------



## maplenut (Jan 4, 2019)

fivetricks said:


> Did you let the cheese air dry before vac sealing?


No I did not.
What is air drying? How long should I let it sit before vac sealing.


----------



## Norwester55 (Jan 4, 2019)

Mr.T recommends a day at room temp. 
[URL="https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/mr-ts-smoked-cheese-from-go-to-show-w-q-view.123130/"]Mr T's "Smoked Cheese From Go To Show" w/ Q- View[/URL]


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 4, 2019)

Big Chief is good choice for "cooler smoking".  You need all the air leaks to keep from cooking AKA melting the cheese while adding the smoke flavor.
Experiment with varying sizes of cheese blocks to get your preference in flavoring.  Smoke actually doesn't penetrate much as it perfumes the outside


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 4, 2019)

I let it rest a day in the fridge and then dry it with paper towels before vacu sealing it. It will sweat. 

Scott


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jan 5, 2019)

Another thing..cheeses with peppers..well, once you smoke them and age...that pepper gets stronger.

Habanero cheeses basically become a nice heat to a sudden sucker punch when you wait 3 months ;)


----------



## disco (Jan 5, 2019)

Looks perfect to me! Big like!


----------



## zwiller (Jan 5, 2019)

LIKE  Enjoy the journey!  Everyone has their own preferences and you will need to find yours.  IE I cut lengthwise and warm up to room temp prior to smoking.  If you find the smoke to be too strong consider some dust next run.  I am much happier with my results with it over pellets.  

Man did Mr T. do one heck of a write-up!  That thread is so inspiring and I've read it like a dozen times...


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 5, 2019)

Cheese looks really good. Nice job.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## fivetricks (Jan 5, 2019)

I am going to bet you're gonna want it to rest for more than 2 weeks. I had some pepper jack cheese this fall that ended up having to sit for 2 months before it tasted like it should. That was with a 24 hour gassing before wrapping.


----------



## maplenut (Jan 5, 2019)

Thanks for the tips guys.
Would it be too late to remove the cheese from the vac bag and let sit for a little then revac it back in the bag?

I do not want to be eating tar when I finally open it up to eat it.

Fueling Around, the wife has been wanting me to get rid of the old Chief for awhile now. Since I use the MES for all my smokes and I would have used the MES for this smoke if it was not for the fact that it was in the upper garage and the Chief was right here in the basement in the house. Maybe I will keep it a little longer.


----------



## all about beef (Jan 5, 2019)

I did a 3 hour smoke using mesquite pellets in a smoke tube. I found my pepper jack was strong on smoke but lost the heat. I am curious after smoke am I supposed to let it breathe if so how long before wrapping?


----------



## zwiller (Jan 5, 2019)

I'd leave it be but would suggest next time sealing each separate for later use.  Be sure to read Mr. T's thread well as there is alot of good info.  WRT dust vs pellets.  You have dig a bit to see this but most guys running pellets for CS are using a smoke chamber/mailbox mod where smoke is not being produced inside the smoker.  This produces a finer smoke.  Using dust inside a smoker gives a similar effect.  You can barely see any smoke when using it.  That being said, you gotta start somewhere.  My first batch was 4hrs pellets and was still edible but rougher than we liked.  Like 

 fivetricks
 says you will probably need more time resting.  6 weeks is the standard.  Cheese is edible off the smoker with dust and ready in a week.

PS you're not smoking inside the house, right?  (son of retired FD capn)


----------



## all about beef (Jan 5, 2019)

zwiller said:


> I'd leave it be but would suggest next time sealing each separate for later use.  Be sure to read Mr. T's thread well as there is alot of good info.  WRT dust vs pellets.  You have dig a bit to see this but most guys running pellets for CS are using a smoke chamber/mailbox mod where smoke is not being produced inside the smoker.  This produces a finer smoke.  Using dust inside a smoker gives a similar effect.  You can barely see any smoke when using it.  That being said, you gotta start somewhere.  My first batch was 4hrs pellets and was still edible but rougher than we liked.  Like
> 
> fivetricks
> says you will probably need more time resting.  6 weeks is the standard.  Cheese is edible off the smoker with dust and ready in a week.
> ...


lol no I was doing a cs on my green mountain in open garage.


----------



## maplenut (Jan 5, 2019)

zwiller said:


> I'd leave it be but would suggest next time sealing each separate for later use.  Be sure to read Mr. T's thread well as there is alot of good info.  WRT dust vs pellets.  You have dig a bit to see this but most guys running pellets for CS are using a smoke chamber/mailbox mod where smoke is not being produced inside the smoker.  This produces a finer smoke.  Using dust inside a smoker gives a similar effect.  You can barely see any smoke when using it.  That being said, you gotta start somewhere.  My first batch was 4hrs pellets and was still edible but rougher than we liked.  Like
> 
> fivetricks
> says you will probably need more time resting.  6 weeks is the standard.  Cheese is edible off the smoker with dust and ready in a week.
> ...


Not in the house, I put the Chief on the front porch. 

I had plans for in the future to make a mailbox mod for my MES to do smokes like this. If this turns out good then I will be making that sooner than later!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 5, 2019)

I wouldn’t open it up. You’ll be fine. Let it sit for and open it when you want to eat it. I usually wait at least 4 weeks but I have cheese in my fridge from 2 years ago as well. 

Scott


----------



## maplenut (Jan 18, 2019)

It has been 2 weeks since the smoke.
Cut off a small piece and have it a try. Just a little too smoky for my taste.
Not bad by any means, but a little smoky.
I am going to leave it sit out for a while and then revac it and let it rest a little longer.

Next batch of cheese i will cut small pieces and set them next to the larger pieces and taste test a piece every so often till I get the right amount of smoke.


----------



## all about beef (Jan 18, 2019)

I had same Issue. Through advice I left it wrapped for 5 weeks the difference was amazing.


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 18, 2019)

Looks great! I am new to the cheese smoking. Got a bunch now in the fridge sleeping. Gonna let the cheese age for a while.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jan 18, 2019)

I'm with Scott on this..2 weeks is minimal and four to six is way better. I doubt any cheese will laste 2 years around me unless I truly forget it exists though!


----------

